
The Ebbinghaus Forgetting Curve (2019) - prostoalex
https://www.inc.com/scott-mautz/train-your-brain-to-remember-anything-you-learn-with-this-simple-20-minute-habit.html
======
hereme888
Dr. Wozniak began creating the algorithms for our forgetting curve in the
1980's. His 1986 version of the algorithm, which is not copyrighted, has been
in use by popular free software, like Anki.

He continues to refine the algorithms, but they are proprietary to his
software (SuperMemo).

I believe spaced-repetition learning is by far the most efficient way to
retain and recall information.

------
hp49
TL;DR "If you repeat information, you'll remember it better."

I think it's worth noting that Ebbinghaus' original experiment had people
learn nonsensical isolated syllables and measuring the rate of forgetting.

See on page 30:
[https://archive.org/details/berdasgedchtnis00ebbigoog/page/n...](https://archive.org/details/berdasgedchtnis00ebbigoog/page/n6)
(It's German, though)

But real world information always comes within a context and it has inherent
value. For example language learning:

If you learn the English word 'table' (as a foreigner), you don't just try to
remember the writing and pronunciation. You already have a full semantic
concept of what a table is, which helps you tremendously to remember the word
'table' in turn.

~~~
yesenadam
Although most, if not all, masters of memory use methods involving vivid
nonsense images, the more nonsensical and crazy the better! Like if was
learning "mesa" ("table" in spanish) I might picture a giant mesa in the
desert, with lots of tables on the top of it, with members of Mensa sitting at
it talking about tables.. You would think that meant having to remember a lot
of extra irrelevant stuff. It's rather surprising that it works at all.

~~~
bobosha
Actually, memory masters ascribe a sequence (a la a song) to store multiple
things. I think time/sequence i.e. auto-association is arguably the most
important element in human memory. Some have described it as a memory house
with various rooms and objects and navigating it.

The more "nonsensical" as you put it, the more distinctive & discriminant the
memory is.

Edit: formatting & more details.

